# Fully Functional Rubik's Cube made completely from Legos!



## hatter (Nov 19, 2010)

I just made this today.. It is a fully functional rubiks cube made 100% from [[unalterted]] legos. I ordered all of the bricks (about 740) from the pick a brick at lego.com.. then an additional 18 that lego does not sell online from bricklink.com.

I got the idea from this website. 


A video of the cube and its parts is below.



Spoiler


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 19, 2010)

That is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Logan (Nov 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That is the coolest thing ever.


ohai


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 19, 2010)

The plural of lego is lego bricks.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That is the coolest thing ever.



WOAH


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol Allison, you so would! Nice job though!


----------



## Logan (Nov 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> The plural of lego is lego bricks.


 
Only for you silly brits


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2010)

I think my computer is dead. The vid won't pull up. What's your YouTube account's username. (So I can searchthAt)
Anywho, even without seeing the video, a feat like this is amazing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes!
Black instead of orange; I'm not the only one!

This is awesome.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## avgdi (Nov 19, 2010)

When I read the title of the thread I thought it was going to be lame.

That's really cool though. Great job!


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 19, 2010)

OMFG i cant believe thisIS FINAlly here. lol ive been waiting for so long.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2010)

My respect for Legos just went up a pinch. 

But K'NEX FOR LIFE.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 19, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## JL58 (Nov 19, 2010)

You made my day. This is awesome! Can anyone help with the corner challenge?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nice! Nice do a speedsolve without it popping everywhere.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That is the coolest thing ever.


 
ohaithere


----------



## jiggy (Nov 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> The plural of lego is lego bricks.


 Or even just 'lego'. Americans!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 19, 2010)

That is amazing! Well done.

Of course with those corners it's not competition legal


----------



## hatter (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I haven't been able to figure out how to make it be not loose, but maybe one day it will be obvious to me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 20, 2010)

That is brilliant!
So cool, congratulations. Did you get all the pieces from lego.com or was there a Lego store near you? There is a HUGE Lego store near me with thousands upon thousands upon tens of thousands of Lego.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

but but but but...DOES IT CUT CORNERS???!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 20, 2010)

i demand speedsolve :3


----------



## hatter (Nov 21, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> That is brilliant!
> So cool, congratulations. Did you get all the pieces from lego.com or was there a Lego store near you? There is a HUGE Lego store near me with thousands upon thousands upon tens of thousands of Lego.



The closest Lego store to me is a couple hours away and pretty small (cincy).. So I bought all of the legos from the pick a brick at lego.com. It took a really long time to do it, too! There were 18 pieces Lego doesn't sell online so I had to buy them from bricklink.com, which is just a community that sells Lego pieces (and maybe building instructions and other things like that) at really fair prices, it's awesome! 


It's interesting to me that so many people dont consider them legos with an s. Very interesting!!!!


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 21, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> i demand speedsolve :3


 
Agreed! average of 5 maybe? Might as well give it a go. Good luck!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 21, 2010)

Has to be all at once. If the cube explodes, you have to put it back together right then and there. No second chances. Good luck.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 21, 2010)

Impressive, now I want to make one


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2010)

How much did it all cost you? :O


----------



## hatter (Nov 21, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> How much did it all cost you? :O


 

I bought all the pieces.. It was $90 from Lego.com (that includes the TEN dollar shipping they charged!!) and $3 (after shipping) from bricklink.com. Obviously if you have some of the pieces it will be cheaper.


----------

